# bream lure



## yakyakfishfish (Feb 21, 2011)

hey 
OK. I need a bream lure for Chapman river (geraldton) cause i'm going to go down with a friend who recently got a yak he reckons there is a place where there are 30+cm bream don't know if I believe him. what would be a good bream lure (I don't know much about bream)

Thanx
Clint


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

Grab a pack of jig heads and a bag of 3in powerbait bass minnows and your set!


----------



## noboat (Oct 24, 2006)

A freaking big net....

But hey, you could try Bream on poppers. Early morning, glassy conditions and in 1-3 feet of water. Favorite popper would be a bubblepop 45 in hot pink.


----------



## yakyakfishfish (Feb 21, 2011)

haha my only popper is a bubble pop 45 hot pink


----------



## cobeking (Mar 29, 2010)

atomic hardz bream shad 40 in any colour


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

http://www.mylureshop.com/p/578740/ecogear-sx40f.html

Any colour


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

If you can get some info on the bait in the area try a lure that will resemble that bait in colour/shape. Lots of baitfish in my local and I have been cleaning up the bream on a little bassday sugar minnow in shiny silver colour. Anything that resembles a prawn usually works too.


----------



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

Got a PB 37cm last week on Gulp Worm camo cut in half on 4lb leader. Not bad for Sydney I reckon. Love those worms!


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Clean or dirty water?
Clean water I find the McGrath Baby Attacks are the go.
Dirty water I get very good success out of 65mm squidgy wrigglers in bloodworm colour on tiny jigheads so they sink about a metre every ten secs. Instead of a plain lift, rattle the tip upwards to lift the lure about 1 metre off the bottom then let it freefall.


----------

